# 2 Micros



## Fierros (Feb 7, 2006)

Hola quisiera saber como puedo crear un circuito para el mother que pueda soportar 2 microcontroladores pero que se pueda hacer para una 586 o 486 ponganle,2 micros de 586 que se conecten en un circuito (adaptador) a un micro nada mas..
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## caliche (Feb 8, 2006)

Pues te cuento que para que esto sea posible la board tiene que tener la capacidad de direccionar instrucciones diferentes para cada procesador, ya que ambos no pueden ejecutar simultaneamente la misma tarea. Hay que tener presente que un procesador solo puede ejecutar una tarea a la vez, y cuando se habla de multiprocesamiento hay un procesador maestro que se encarga de enviar tareas a cada procesador y luego gestionar sus resultados.

Tu idea esta ingeniosa, pero fisicamente irrealizable, y para la muestra: si fuera tan facil las boards que soportan 2 procesadores no serian tan costosas comparadas con las boards que soportan solo un procesador.

Esa es mi opinion,

Salu2


----------

